# fragen zu abofallen



## badener134 (3 Dezember 2010)

hallo

bin neu hier und habe gleich mal ein paar fragen!!
falls die fragen schon mal gestellt wurden tut es mir leid!!!

so los gehts

1.ist es möglich in eine abofalle zu tappen,auch wenn man nirgends seine adresse,email oder telefonnummer angegeben hat???

2.ich habe ein iphone nun habe ich gehört das wenn man nur einen werbebanner anklickt schon ein abo an der backe haben könnte.stimmt das?
wie kommen in so einem fall die abzocker an meine daten?

3.die neuste masche ist ja die abzocke über die telefonrechnung wenn ich jetzt mit dem iphone über meine wlan ins internet gehe,und ich in so eine abofalle reinrutschem, welche telefonrechnung würde in iesem fall belastet?
die von meinem festnetz anbieter oder die von meinem mobil anbieter?


so das wars erstmal!!

noch eines am rande habe gerade alle drittanbieter sperren lassen bei der telekom.ging ruck zuck ohne probleme!!
allerdings hat er mich gefragt ob ich alle sperren will auch telekom oder nur die drittanbieter ich habe gesagt nur die drittanbieter hätte ich auch telekom sperren sollen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: fragen zu abofallen*

Zu 1.) ....ja das geht, wenn nämlich ein anderer (u. U. gar der Anbieter selbst) die Daten des Rechnungsempfängers verarbeitet.

Zu 2. und 3.) ....siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...er-sind-zurueck-als-0900-mehrbetrug-apps.html, vor allem das hier:


Rüdiger  Kunz schrieb:


> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

